# Kommunikation ET200S und SENTRON PAC3200 über PN?



## Vassily (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Ich eine ET200S IM151-8 und ein Multifunktionsmessgerät SENTRON PAC3200 und würde gerne eine Kommunikation über Profinet herstellen.

Ist das überhaupt möglich oder geht das nur über Profibus mit dem entsprechendem Erweiterungsmodul?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## offliner (28 Oktober 2010)

Evtl. hilft dieser Beitrag:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/40120628


----------



## Vassily (28 Oktober 2010)

Ist diese Kommunikation denn auch für die ET200s möglich weil in der pdf steht:
Die Bausteine sind zur Verwendung in einer S7-300 CPU 315-2 PN/DP, CPU 317-2 PN/DP, 319-3 PN/DP und S7-400 CPU 414-3PN/DP und CPU 416 3PN/DP freigegeben.


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Oktober 2010)

Vassily schrieb:


> Ist diese Kommunikation denn auch für die ET200s möglich weil in der pdf steht:
> Die Bausteine sind zur Verwendung in einer S7-300 CPU 315-2 PN/DP, CPU 317-2 PN/DP, 319-3 PN/DP und S7-400 CPU 414-3PN/DP und CPU 416 3PN/DP freigegeben.



...Ja, muss funzen. Muss halt eine PN-CPU sein. Muss nur in dem UDT für TConPar was gedreht werden meine ich ...


----------



## Vassily (29 Oktober 2010)

> ...Ja, muss funzen. Muss halt eine PN-CPU sein. Muss nur in dem UDT für TConPar was gedreht werden meine ich ...



Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe aber was is UDT und TConPar... 

Bin leider noch nich so lange in der Materie
Und wie bind ich SENTRON in der HW-config ein... ich find nur gsd dateien für Profibus und die kann ich ja da nich einbinden da es ja ein PN-System is?


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Oktober 2010)

Das Sentron wird gar nicht in die HW-Konfig eingebunden, weil es kein PN-Teilnehmer ist. Die Kommunikation erfolgt über Modbus/TCP. Lies dir die PDF aus dem Link vom Offliner mal genau durch.

Dann ziehst du dir das Projekt und schaust dir die Hilfe für die Bausteine FB63,FB64 und FB65 an. In dem dazugehörigern Verbindungs-UDT muss für die IM151-8 PN im Byte 6 "local_device_id" der Wert "B#16#1" stehen.


----------



## Vassily (29 Oktober 2010)

Ok ich hab mir jetz ne menge davon durchgelesen und seh auch schon etwas mehr durch... aber einiges is mir noch unklar:


> In dem dazugehörigern Verbindungs-UDT muss für die IM151-8 PN im Byte 6 "local_device_id" der Wert "B#16#1" stehen.


Wieso eine 1 in der Pdf steht dazu folgendes:

TCP_IP.local_device_id : Schnittstellentyp
2 = PN Schnittstelle CPU 315/ 317 2PN/DP
3 = PN Schnittstelle CPU 319 3PN/DP
5 = PN Schnittstelle CPU 414/ 416 3PN/DP

Und ich muss ja sicher noch meine IP von der Sentron eingeben... mach ich das in der UDT65 oder dem PARA_DB?


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Oktober 2010)

Die 1 ist auch für die IM151 gültig. Das findet man heraus wenn man mit dem Open-Communcation-Wizard einen Verbindungs-UDT erstellt und sich den mal anschaut.

Die IP muss in den UDT und der kommt in den DB !


----------



## Vassily (29 Oktober 2010)

jut hab ich gemacht aba läuft immer noch nich... Gibt es noch irgendwas was man ändern muss... Was ist mit "TCP_IP.id: Verbindungs ID für Schnittstelle" ich weiß echt nich mehr weiter


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Oktober 2010)

Die ID kann auf 1 stehen wenn du grad nicht mehr an Kommunikation machen willst wie mit dem Sentron.

Check mal ob deine Einstellungen auch Online vorhanden sind --> DB11 "PARA_DB"


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Oktober 2010)

Ach und welchen Firmwarestand hat die IM ?!? Die Ersten Dinger konnten keinen Port 502...


----------



## Vassily (29 Oktober 2010)

Hab ich gecheckt... 
Die ID die ich zuvor auf 1 gesetzt habe is Online auf 0 sonst alle wie Offline.
Ist es auch richtig dass ich die IP bei rem_staddr reingeschrieben habe denn der letzte Wert meine IP, in meinem fall 236 also EC ändert sich Online ständig von EC EB EC EB.... 
Und was is rem_tsap_id?

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Oktober 2010)

IP Adresse steht in "TCP_IP.rem_staddr", richtig - aber ändern darf sich da nix !


----------



## Vassily (29 Oktober 2010)

2.7.
Ok... das heißt also die remote Port no 502 muss ich auch noch versehen... und bestimmt auch die local port no 2000


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Oktober 2010)

Yep...2.7 ist gut


----------



## Vassily (29 Oktober 2010)

Leider hab ich es immernoch nich hinbekommen
Mein UDT65 hat jetz folgenden Werte:

block_length           W#16#40
id                          W#16#1
connection_type       B#16#1
active_est                FALSE
local_device_id         B#16#1
local_tsap_id_len      B#16#0
rem_subnet_id_len    B#16#0
rem_staddr_len        B#16#0
rem_tsap_id_len       B#16#2
next_staddr_len       B#16#0
local_tsap_id           B#16#2, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, usw.
rem_subnet_id         B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0
rem_staddr             B#16#C0, B#16#A8, B#16#0, B#16#EC, B#16#0, B#16#0
rem_tsap_id            B#16#5, B#16#0, B#16#2, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, usw.
next_staddr            B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0, B#16#0
spare                     W#16#0

Hab ich irgenwas verkehrt gemacht?
Und brauch ich nichts im PARA_DB ändern?


----------



## JaZs (8 Juni 2011)

*connect ok, TRCV bleibt Busy*

Hallo,

leider bekomme ich keine Daten vom PAC3200 übertragen. Zu Grunde liegen die Bausteine von oben.

Mein PAC3200 (V2.1) habe ich an einer IM151-8 (V3.2.1).

Einen Connect über TCON mit den Einstellung (IP, Port, ...) funktioniert. 

Auch der Modbus Request per Send bringt Done. 
Nur der RECV bringt ständig nur BUSY (Status #7002) und bringt keine Daten (Response).

Ich weiss nur nicht ob der Request gültig beim PAC ankommt. 

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich den Fehler diagnostizieren kann ????

Danke.

@Vassily
Ich denke bei Dir sind die Ports falsch angegben in den TSAP.
local_tsap_id B#16#7, B#16#D0 = Port 2000
rem_tsap_id  B#16#1, B#16#F6 = Port 502


----------



## Vassily (9 Juni 2011)

Vorschlag wie den Fehler diagnostizieren kannst hab ich nich... ist auch schon ne weile her als ich damit zu tun hatte.

Du musst dich lediglich an die pdf halten und die IP und TCP_IP.local_device_id in der Quelle ändern... mehr war das glaub ich garnicht

70131.pdf


----------



## JaZs (9 Juni 2011)

Danke.

Die IP und die Local_Device_ID hab ich ja geändert, das stimmt auch. Der Connect funktioniert ja, bloss beim Send/Recv hat er Probleme.

Zur Info: Ich hab es auch mit einer 315 2DP/PN versucht, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis (Local_Device_ID hab ich natürlich vorher geändert).

Das PAC3200 ist übrigens ein 7KM2111-1BA00-3AA0 (V2.1.0).


----------

